# Too much weight loss



## Martin123 (Mar 12, 2018)

I was diagnosed about 5 years ago type 2 originally on tablets but now on insulin my problem is I lose weight unintentionally recently another 6 kilos. What should I be eating to stop this weight loss and what is the reason for this happening


----------



## Redkite (Mar 12, 2018)

How are your blood sugar levels Martin?  If they are regularly in double figures, glucose will spill into the urine and can't be used by your body - so it would then break down fats to use for fuel.


----------



## Martin123 (Mar 12, 2018)

Even on insulin they are often high 12 this evening. Been to see the nurse today who recommended upping the insulin again I need to know what I should be eating to stabilise this


----------



## Redkite (Mar 12, 2018)

You need to be eating a normal balanced diet, i.e. protein, healthy fats and healthy carbs (from whole grains, fruit and veg), and taking in sufficient calories for your daily activities.  But crucially you must also match your insulin doses to your carbohydrate intake, otherwise your BG will be too high, and the food you have eaten can't be used properly by your body.  Have you been taught carb counting and how to adjust your insulin ratios?  The book and app "Carbs and Cals" is useful.


----------



## Martin123 (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you. I have ordered the book from amazon


----------



## Redkite (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm assuming you've got two insulins - a basal insulin for background and a rapid insulin to inject with meals?  It's the rapid insulin dose that can be adjusted depending on the amount of carbs you eat in each meal.


----------



## Harvi (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi everyone, new to this forum. I was told I have type 2 in Nov last year. So have been really strict with everything and after my 3 month HbA1c test my mmol has come down from 70 to 45. I already weighted very little to begin with and have lost even more weight to the point where I look ill! All my clothes are lose for me. Every single person has commented how much weight I have lost and I really do not like to way I look! If anyone has any advice on perhaps putting that weight back on but obviously in a healthy way. I weighed about 60kgs and now weight about 54kgs. Thank you


----------



## Ljc (Mar 16, 2018)

Harvi said:


> Hi everyone, new to this forum. I was told I have type 2 in Nov last year. So have been really strict with everything and after my 3 month HbA1c test my mmol has come down from 70 to 45. I already weighted very little to begin with and have lost even more weight to the point where I look ill! All my clothes are lose for me. Every single person has commented how much weight I have lost and I really do not like to way I look! If anyone has any advice on perhaps putting that weight back on but obviously in a healthy way. I weighed about 60kgs and now weight about 54kgs. Thank you



Hi @Harvi . Welcome to the forum. How did you com3 to be diagnosed, the reason I ask is, most but not everyone who has T2 is overweight.
Are they doing any tests to check you don’t have T1.
Now please don’t worry about T1 it’s just managed differently is all.

Well done on reducing your Hb1ac.
I’m wondering if you’ve just cut down far too much , if so To gain weight we need to eat more !  So try increasing protein and good fats. Personally I wouldn’t worry about cutting calories as you need them and it’s carbohydrates that our bodies can’t handle too well.


If you create your own thread perhaps in the general forum, you will get many more replies as your post could be missed in Martin 123 s one.
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/general-messageboard.2/
Just click on * post new thread* near top right.


----------



## Harvi (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi Ljc, I had gestational diabetes with both pregnancies and I am Asian so puts me at high risk. No family history. Yeah I think after I found out I went very strict and wanted to get rid of it! so I was walking about 1-2 hours a day, 2 keep fit classes a week, cut out potatoes and chocolate etc so I can see how I have lost the weight. I am also taking Metformin and my doc said say that that would make me lose weight too...


----------



## grovesy (Mar 16, 2018)

Harvi said:


> Hi Ljc, I had gestational diabetes with both pregnancies and I am Asian so puts me at high risk. No family history. Yeah I think after I found out I went very strict and wanted to get rid of it! so I was walking about 1-2 hours a day, 2 keep fit classes a week, cut out potatoes and chocolate etc so I can see how I have lost the weight. I am also taking Metformin and my doc said say that that would make me lose weight too...


Not everyone on Metformin loses weight on it.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 16, 2018)

Harvi said:


> Hi Ljc, I had gestational diabetes with both pregnancies and I am Asian so puts me at high risk. No family history. Yeah I think after I found out I went very strict and wanted to get rid of it! so I was walking about 1-2 hours a day, 2 keep fit classes a week, cut out potatoes and chocolate etc so I can see how I have lost the weight. I am also taking Metformin and my doc said say that that would make me lose weight too...


Yes Metfartin as it’s fondly called here was first developed as a diet pill it helps to blunt ones appetite  so it’s possible it’s partially responsible for your weight loss. Do try eating a bit more , obviously foods that are suitable and don’t raise your glucose levels too much 
Do you test your bg(blood glucose ) levels  yourself ?


----------

